# Metro: Here and Now (1975 WMATA Promotional Video)



## Ryan (Jun 8, 2013)

This has been making the rounds this week, it's awesome in all of its 70's glory:



2 car trains and roll signs!

More info in the comments section at GGW from John Cambron who appears in the video:

http://greatergreaterwashington.org/post/19103/video-early-days-of-metro/


----------



## AmtrakBlue (Jun 8, 2013)

Did you see those gas prices? Outlandish! :giggle:


----------



## CHamilton (Jun 8, 2013)

Thanks for posting this! It sure brings back memories. I remember seeing the film when it was new, probably at some public meeting or another. I imagine that WMATA felt the need to produce this film because when Metro opened in 1976, most of the area had never been on a "subway" before -- or if they had, it would have been in places like NYC, Boston, or Philly, which were perceived as graffiti-ridden, unsafe, unreliable and uncomfortable. BART and Montreal were the only "modern subways" that DC-area residents might possibly have used in North America.

Even in the early days, Metro never ran as smoothly as depicted. But for all its faults, the rail system has changed the DC area in the ways described....and it's hard to imagine the city without it now.


----------



## The Davy Crockett (Jun 8, 2013)

And not one, repeat that - *not one *- person eating, drinking, carrying coffee, throwing litter or listening to music too loudly... well, IIRC, the last one was not even an option in those days. I did notice that folks piling into a car before everyone has gotten off hasn't changed at all.

And seeing the signs for the *Union Station - Visitor's Center *station stop. THOSE were dark days for Union Station. At least Union Station wasn't torn down and some ugly arena built over the tracks, but I remember going there the first time after the Bicentenial Visitor's Center opened and feeling sick at what had been done to the place.

Thanks for sharing! :hi:


----------



## SarahZ (Jun 10, 2014)

I can't believe I missed this.

That music... wow...


----------



## Bob Dylan (Jun 11, 2014)

Thanks for Posting! Memories for sure! I was one who was thrilled when the Metro started and rode it for many years! And no one is on a cell phone, lap top or tablet either, they didn't exist yet! LOL


----------



## benjibear (Jun 15, 2014)

Very interesting.

I like someone pushing a person in a wheel chair off the escalator.


----------

